

Corpus-free auto tagging - deepreader
https://github.com/idf/tagr

======
deepreader
[http://tagr.deepreader.io/](http://tagr.deepreader.io/) Tagr: find key
phrases in the document as tags. Corpus-free auto tagging for text in any
length. Based on
[http://www.researchgate.net/publication/227988510_Automatic_...](http://www.researchgate.net/publication/227988510_Automatic_Keyword_Extraction_from_Individual_Documents).
Enjoy!

